# Lynnhills "Countess" Zoe



## claybuster (Dec 18, 2008)

*Zoe*


----------



## claybuster (Dec 18, 2008)




----------



## claybuster (Dec 18, 2008)

Hope you like the pics!

Charlie


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Awww she's beautiful!


----------



## ChattyCathy (Nov 22, 2008)

Great Pictures!!


----------



## Rexandbaby (Aug 4, 2008)

What a beautiful dog!


----------



## TippysMom (Oct 3, 2008)

She's gorgeous!


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

Great pictures! While I'm not a hunter, I do love to see dogs that are actually working and doing what they are bred to do! My son is suppose to fly out of TF Green airport this weekend if the snowstorm doesn't sock him in.....Guess it will be a white Christmas up there.


----------

